# EVH 5150 iii 50W (I need a cab! Wtf do I get?)



## Discoqueen (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey, ya'll come on in here

I know... I know! "Just get the flippin' cab they made for the damned thing". This has crossed my mind butttt, right now they are sorta hard to come by, plus, I want a cab that I can hold on to for awhile even if I do decide to get rid of the 5150 (no plans on switching heads anytime soon but you know...) 

I play metal... death/groove/stoner/thrash? nuts I play a Carvin TMAC VII if that is helpful? (I have no idea about amp stuff, thus, I have come to SS) I play with the bass around 1 o'clock, mid at 10-11 o'clock and treb at 6 or 7... 

I have been told the V30's are what I'm looking for, I've considered the mesa boogie 2x12 rectifier cab (I played the amp through a mesa rectifier 2x12 when i picked it up from GC) sounded great, had a ferociousness about it... I am also considering an Orange PPC212-C 120W 2x12 (just because I have heard orange makes great amps and it looks pretty cool I think ((but obviously that isn't too important anyways)) ) I am curious about Laney, Jet City and Marshall. Peavy (fuckin' hate peavy amps ), Line Six, Bugara and those kinds of companies I do not like. 

Any and all info/Opinion would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks and sorry for the jumbled post lol 

Oh P.S., I do know I want a closed back cab and I can barely lift the crappy crate bass 1x12 I'm using for now so a 4x12 is out of the question simply because its physically impossible


----------



## Discoqueen (Jul 13, 2012)

Ah, sorry, me again, 700 is probably the most I can spend right now (and that's a stretch!!). So even though this probably goes without saying... money is an issue but I can always save up for a month or so


----------



## broj15 (Jul 13, 2012)

Orange 2x12 or a used mesa 4x12 (these can be found for very cheap, as low as $500)


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 13, 2012)

What he said. I have an orange 4x12 and can still play at bedroom volumes. 

Example.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 13, 2012)

Pretty much ANYTHING with V30's. Those pair well with 5150-type amps. 

And I think if you like the Boogie cab, go with it. It should be an awesome match.


----------



## vancouvermetalguitarguy (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you want a tighter sounding cab or a bigger sounding cab?

Tighter ... go for Mesa Roadster or Stiletto 2x12.

Bigger ... go for Orange PPC212/412, Mesa Rectifier/Oversized 2x12/4x12

All of these used should be under $500~600


----------



## butterschnapps (Jul 13, 2012)

Normally for 4x12 cabs you'd want an ATA case, but they are rather expensive. $300-400+
I would definitely recommend the Orange 4x12, but since you are worried about carrying it, just get an ATA case with it.
If you're interested in a PPC-412C, I've got one I'm selling since I'm going the FRFR route. I'm sure we can work something out if there's cash involved, perhaps a trade + cash with enough left for you to get an ATA case for it with casters.


----------



## Underworld (Jul 13, 2012)

Why don't you get the 2X12 EVH cab? They go for about 500$ I think.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jul 13, 2012)

Engl Pro 212... maybe a couple bucks more ($850?) but it is well worth it!


----------



## bonedish (Jul 13, 2012)

I got me a Whitebox 212 modern cab. This company is run by the one of the guys that heads up Jet City amps & their customer service is *outstanding*, IME. I'll post some pics when I get home tonight, but I got it unloaded for $350 new & put a Mesa V30 and a Celestion CL80 in there. 

These cabs are said to basically be Orange 212 cabs, but I've never played through an Orange 212 so I couldn't tell you how these measure up - but damn this 212 sounds HUGE................


Here's a link: WhiteBox Store
Their options are pretty damned nice:
- slanted baffle
-Stereo / Mono Jackplate
- Convertible rear panels
- different color tolex and grill options
- metal grill option
- casters
- Celestion and/or Eminence speaker options

That's my $0.02


----------



## Kali Yuga (Jul 13, 2012)

I play mine with an Orange 2x12, and capoeiraesp's settings are almost exactly like mine. I'm on a wait list for the matching EVH 2x12 too, which is supposedly less harsh than Vintage 30s. This amp would probably sound great with something with T75s too.


----------



## bonedish (Jul 13, 2012)

Not the best pic, but the wifey sent me this via text.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 13, 2012)

I can hook you up with a brand new 2x12 Vintage 30 cab with your choice of Tolex and grill cloth cover for $400 (some tolex and grill cloth options are more, but still under $450 for the most expensive of those). Just need to know if you want 8 or 16 ohm. Made of 13 ply baltic Birch, completely sealed, tour ready, and with a warranty. PM me if interested.


----------



## budda (Jul 13, 2012)

Check out the PRS cabs, 212's are $380CAD and sound fantastic.


----------



## Omar Devone Little (Jul 13, 2012)

Orange Amplifiers PPC Series PPC212-C 120W 2x12 Closed Back Guitar Speaker Cabinet Black Straight

Just get these. You'll keep this cab for quite some time, I'd imagine.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 13, 2012)

Omar Devone Little said:


> Orange Amplifiers PPC Series PPC212-C 120W 2x12 Closed Back Guitar Speaker Cabinet Black Straight
> 
> Just get these. You'll keep this cab for quite some time, I'd imagine.



I can beat this cab in price by $350 and let you choose whether you want 8 or 16 ohm, plus give you a choice on colors.

Orange and Basson both make excellent cabinets, but so do i


----------



## Omar Devone Little (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay so buy cabs from that guy. I didn't know there were so many people that make gear. Very cool to see people doing stuff like this. Hats off to all the manufacturers here!


----------



## mniel8195 (Jul 13, 2012)

from what i understand the 5150 III sounds best with the evh speakers. the nice thing about the matching cab is that you can tilt it as well.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 13, 2012)

I can upgrade from V30 to EVH. +$5 for 1 V30/1 EVH +$10 for 2 EVH

Ever consider mixing speakers? I had a Vox that made magic with a blend of V30 and Greenbacks.


----------



## mniel8195 (Jul 13, 2012)

i would be interested in knowing what misha put in his new zilla cab to go with his 5150 III


----------



## budda (Jul 13, 2012)

I wouldn't buy a cab from a guy who says he can build you one on a guitar forum, ever. There's no website, there's no business, it's a guy who says he can build you a cab.

Buy a brand name cab, enjoy it, sell it or keep it later.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jul 13, 2012)

I've had a Mesa 2x12 for quite a long time and it's a great cab that goes well with a lot of different amps. Orange would be good too, but your probably gonna spend a little more money. I've always thought the Mesa cabs worked well with the 5150 line, because those amps tend to a have a little high end fizz to them that the Mesa cabs seem to tame well.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Jul 13, 2012)

For the most part, most of the guys that I know that use these agree that the matching cabs sound the best with these amps.


----------



## Discoqueen (Jul 13, 2012)

vancouvermetalguitarguy said:


> Do you want a tighter sounding cab or a bigger sounding cab?
> 
> Tighter ... go for Mesa Roadster or Stiletto 2x12.
> 
> ...



I am a bit lost with the difference between tighter and bigger? Bigger I would imagine being like the blazing sort of 'feel it in your gut' kind of tone? Very bass heavy by nature?
Tighter? Like a less 'saturated' kind of distortion?
Sorry to have to ask and thanks for the input I hadn't really considered that split in tonality...


----------



## Discoqueen (Jul 13, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> What he said. I have an orange 4x12 and can still play at bedroom volumes.
> 
> Example.




Ohhh thanks much for the video example, I've been playing on a less then worthy bass cab (for the guitar amp head out of necessity ) and I just remembered why I bought the thing in the first place lol!


----------



## vancouvermetalguitarguy (Jul 13, 2012)

Discoqueen said:


> I am a bit lost with the difference between tighter and bigger? Bigger I would imagine being like the blazing sort of 'feel it in your gut' kind of tone? Very bass heavy by nature?
> Tighter? Like a less 'saturated' kind of distortion?
> Sorry to have to ask and thanks for the input I hadn't really considered that split in tonality...



Believe it or not, a cabinet is responsible for a lot of your overall tone, so choosing a cabinet is not as simple as getting which speakers with what type of wood, there is a great deal of emphasis put into the construction of a cabinet.

A tighter sounding cabinet would be by nature not as bassy as a bigger sounding cabinet. It's really hard to describe in words... but just imagine whatever amp you have going into a tighter cabinet... when you palm mute, it CHUGGS really hard and the low-end stays together really well, rather than going all over the place. A bigger sounding cabinet is somewhere along the lines of it fills the room very nicely. These cabinets IMO does not stay as tight, but it'll make your overall sound very wide-spread.

If that made any sense... lol


----------



## 155 (Jul 14, 2012)

ch.2 rules though


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 14, 2012)

Channel 2 with a boost rules. 
Also, for current owners of the 50w version, there are techs who can now mod ch1/2 so there's no volume spike!
To the OP, I've been cranking my 50w today in a better room than usual (less woody reverb) and I have never been happier with my high gain tone. Granted the guitar I'm using has a lot to account for.

Here's the first attempt I made with the bedroom volume test. This one was in drop D on my ESP eclipse running through and engl 2x12. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgzwL3c5tUY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Discoqueen (Jul 15, 2012)

vancouvermetalguitarguy said:


> Believe it or not, a cabinet is responsible for a lot of your overall tone, so choosing a cabinet is not as simple as getting which speakers with what type of wood, there is a great deal of emphasis put into the construction of a cabinet.
> 
> A tighter sounding cabinet would be by nature not as bassy as a bigger sounding cabinet. It's really hard to describe in words... but just imagine whatever amp you have going into a tighter cabinet... when you palm mute, it CHUGGS really hard and the low-end stays together really well, rather than going all over the place. A bigger sounding cabinet is somewhere along the lines of it fills the room very nicely. These cabinets IMO does not stay as tight, but it'll make your overall sound very wide-spread.
> 
> If that made any sense... lol


That actually does make sense haha, thanks you tons for that I think I will be going with a 'tighter' amp cab as opposed to a bigger!


----------



## vancouvermetalguitarguy (Jul 15, 2012)

Discoqueen said:


> That actually does make sense haha, thanks you tons for that I think I will be going with a 'tighter' amp cab as opposed to a bigger!



Np !

That's the route I went since hte Recto wasn't tight enough


----------



## Kali Yuga (Jul 15, 2012)

If there's any problems with a cabinet not being tight enough, don't forget about that resonance knob on the back. It makes a HUGE difference. I keep mine dialed relatively low with my Orange 2x12.


----------



## Discoqueen (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice and info! I went with an Orange PPC 212 closed back and I am very happy with it! 
The combination seems of the 5150 and the Orange 212 seems to be very solid so far, the V 30's I think are great (though, I havn't played a 5150 through anything else) and I definitely like the thicker wood they used in their design... The thicker wood has added a much 'darker' twist to the 5150.

When I set up POD farm on my comp I will try to post some clips! 
Cheers and thanls again!


----------



## MikeSweeney (Aug 5, 2012)

just get a carvin cab ??? they deliver to your door and you can get cool tolex i would get tweed on it


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 5, 2012)

Bit late to the party there Sweeney.


----------

